# .gif in a MAC



## greenbug (Feb 10, 2003)

What do I need to view .gif in Quick Time Player in my MAC?

Thanks bug


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

A better question is why one would want to view a gif in QT. Just drag/drop it onto any browser (Safari, Firefox, Camino, Opera) and whatever it is will appear. Preview will also show you what is contained in the file, on a frame-by-frame basis. You can scroll through them to see the "animation" it is meant to approximate. 

Not trying to be contrary. Just don't understand why you'd want to do what you're asking.


----------



## greenbug (Feb 10, 2003)

OK what I was doing was sending some out with my email and they weren't working. I sent the email to my account and opened it in my pc in outlook and they worked. I guess they don't work in the MAC email untill you send them.

Thanks bug


----------

